# Awesome bow shooting



## stihl sawing (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you this good with a bow.

http://www.funlol.com/7295/Accurate_Korean_marksman.html


----------



## mudguts (Jul 5, 2008)

HOLY MACKREL


----------

